# Help please



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Does she know "sit and stay" ? I would work with her on that with yummy treats. I would do this inside and outside. IF the treat is good enough it may be enough to get her attention anytime... Plus if you can, don't chase her and maybe she will not go far. This can turn into a game and she is very confident with you right behind her to go and go... by herself she may get a bit stressed. All dogs are differant but it may work for her. Good Luck!


----------



## minister man (Dec 17, 2011)

Her most favorite treat of all time is "begging strips" we break them up into pieces. In the house she sits, lays down, and shakes a paw. We had trouble getting her house broken, but once we set her up so she could go out if she wants and in when she is ready, all accidents stopped. So we realized that she knew what to do, she just didn't know how to tell us. So we are climbing one mountain at a time. Usally outside, when she was just hanging around with me, if I wanted to catch her, I told her to sit and she did and I put the leash on. When she gets out like what I am talking about..... all bets are off. just mouth open, tongue flapping "gippy I'm free" and I think I'm a grey hound.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy has done something similar when she is is coming into season - suddenly taking off out of the gate in search of a mate. It is possible that it is hormonal - or just that she enjoys being free to run! I addressed it n several ways. If I suspected she was coming into season. I was extra vigilant about letting her out off leash. I taught a really solid Wait cue - at the door, getting out of the car, releasing from the leash, getting a treat, etc, etc, were all used to reinforce the need to Wait first. Because waiting meant that she got to do what she wanted, it didn't take long to get it well established.

I have also been trying to teach an emergency recall - less successfully, but that is my fault. The principle is very simple. Choose some really, really good stuff that your dog rarely gets and will really value - slices of ham or roast beef, other cold cuts, smelly cheese, whatever. Bag up four very generous portions, and place them around the house. Select a new word for your emergency call - Danger!, 'Mergency! - something simple, that will spring to your lips in an emergency. Then call out your dog's name and the cue, and present the dog with the wonderfu treat. Repeat four times a day for a week, by which time the cue should bring your dog running. I have tried this programme, but have not yet found any way of wrapping the treats that Sophy and the cats cannot smell their way through, and help themselves before I get there...


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

You have to remember that your dog is probably about to be hitting their "terrible teens" age. (where they know better than anyone!) I know with my dog it seemed like for a few months that all the training that I did went out the window.

You must be consistent with your training. Practice, practice, practice! Do you use any body language? example: if I snap my fingers, Bailey knows to sit, if I hold out my right hand flat and move it in a downward motion, Bailey knows to lay down, if I make a first with my left hand and rotate it to the left twice, she knows to roll over. Keep in mind that dogs are more likely to watch your body language when training as opposed to listening to your verbal commands. Don't get me wrong, verbal commands are very important but, you may want to use body language if you're not already doing so. Have you tried clicker training?

If you have been using a command such as "come" and the dog repeatedly ignores you, you need to change it to something else. This is what I had to do with Bailey. I had to change from 'come' to 'get in here" and start the training all over. Start the training in low distraction areas (inside) When he/she seems to get it, move outside but still in a lower distraction area, (backyard) Make sure every time they come to you, it is a BIG party so they know you are better than anything else out there. This is not going to be a quick fix, just so you know.

I know, because I am still working on my recall with Bailey. She seems to be around the 95-97% range when I call her in the backyard. I don't think it will get much better than this. Do not get in the habit of saying your command over & over. At most say your "come" command twice, if they don't come, go get them. Saying it over & over teaches them they can listen to you when they want. Whatever you do, always use positive reinforcement! 

Here are a couple of links you may find helpful. In the first link for "doggie dish" you may be most interested in #53, Training vs. Testing & #55, Dog body language. All of the podcasts are great and I have listened to each several times. They helped me a great deal. Hover your mouse over the # of each podcast and just click to play.

Hope this is of some help!

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...sg=AFQjCNGlo_ckF57PTAS1-0tuS0pposjeSA&cad=rja

http://www.aboutdogtraining.com/UserFiles/File/product guides/SM Clicker expanded guide 08.pdf


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

fjm said:


> I have tried this programme, but have not yet found any way of wrapping the treats that Sophy and the cats cannot smell their way through, and help themselves before I get there...


I like to use those little prepackaged wet food packets for small dogs or cats. Cesars is what I usually get. I don't think my dog can sniff through the packaging but even if she could, she can't open them (Hasn't figured out to just chew through it I suppose). They're not very healthy but for the occasional training treat I think it's ok. Plus with your 2 dogs and cat(s) one package can treat them all. The cat might end up with better recall than the dogs !


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Something else I have noticed with my dogs, when they take off running, calling them to come to me doesn't work as well as telling them 'Down!' For some bizarre reason, that works better. I have even seen it in my training club with a Malinois. Once he decded to take off, no amount of calling 'Come' or 'Here' worked, but 'Down' will stop him in his tracks. It has something to do with the level of drive he was in. I have also seen this years ago with my Dobe. He took off one day (I didn't realize their was a ambulance next door with paramedics 'stealing' the older lady living there, Nik, I guess, didn't approve), I bellowed 'Plotz!' and he hit the gravel driveway so fast, gravel flew everywhere. (He was trained in German). 
Try getting a good solid recall, but also a good solid down. That way, you have a backup plan. You will also need to work on leashing her at the door, she no longer gets to go outside without sitting and waiting permission. That's the reason I refuse to have a dog door. Yes, I play doorman to my dogs, but they don't get to make the choice of going through a door on their own. 
Good luck, that is a scary and dangerous habit for her.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My dogs have very good recalls even when running away at full blast. I did it by having one person hold the dog, I went far away, called COME! and then when they showed up the got a special treat like a chunk of chicken (something very high value). Then I held the dog and the other person called COME and then they gave a chunk of chicken. We do this now every month or so for reinforcement, but believe me, it works!

As far as shooting out the door: my dogs bark when the doorbell rings and then I tell them to 'go wait'. They have a spot near the door where they can see out the window at who is there and watch me. I let the person in. They sit there until I come over and tell them good dog and give a treat to each. Then they are allowed to go over and greet the person. Now whenever the door bell rings or someone knocks they almost automatically go to that spot with tails wagging because they know a treat is coming soon. I don't give a treat every time, but I do try to have treats readily available. You start by having a friend come and ring the door bell. You take them to the spot and say STAY. You let the person in, give a treat, let them greet and then do it again. It should take about a week of consistent work for a few minutes a day. Then reinforce every so often with more pretend visitors. 

Good luck!


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

I am going to try this Outwest. Our boy Teddy does the same thing. I am scared he is going to get hit by a car. 

I am going to take Teddy to puppy school after my husband has his knee surgery in three weeks. Hoping puppy training can help solve this scary problem.

Minister Man I certainly feel your frustration. It is really scary and Teddy almost got hit by a car when chasing our neighbor's dog across the street. :afraid:


----------



## minister man (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank-you for the help and encouragement. I almost didn't post because I thought I would be the only person that ever had such an undisciplined dog! I took a "begging bit" last evening, and while watching tv, I kept calling her to me and treat her when she came. At first it took some time for her to come, but after about 6 times, she was just running when she heard her name. I will try that 2 person method, she loves hunks of chicks. 

The doggy dog is in the front door with a fenced yard, and we use the other door, so that she does get use to bolting out the main door. I guess the big thing is I am an intrevert so we don't have a lot of company. So she doestn' get alot of practice. I hadn't thought of the pretend vistor things.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh no way Minister Man. Our little boy Teddy is quite spirited and very undisciplined as well. *sighhh* He is a full time job. LOL! Like I said in a previous post, that sweet boy is going to puppy school in three weeks.  

Our granddaughter came to visit for 10 days and she did wonders with him, so I am sure it is "us" that need the school to learn how to better handle him!  

Sophia girl was such an easy dog and Pepper has always been such a good, obedient little boy. Teddy......UMMMMM....is a work in progress. At least he is potty trained! :amen:


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> Something else I have noticed with my dogs, when they take off running, calling them to come to me doesn't work as well as telling them 'Down!' For some bizarre reason, that works better. I have even seen it in my training club with a Malinois. Once he decded to take off, no amount of calling 'Come' or 'Here' worked, but 'Down' will stop him in his tracks. It has something to do with the level of drive he was in. I have also seen this years ago with my Dobe. He took off one day (I didn't realize their was a ambulance next door with paramedics 'stealing' the older lady living there, Nik, I guess, didn't approve), I bellowed 'Plotz!' and he hit the gravel driveway so fast, gravel flew everywhere. (He was trained in German).
> Try getting a good solid recall, but also a good solid down. That way, you have a backup plan. ...


This is common for dogs operating under drive. You may also observe that the commands "down" or "platz" are issued fast, and the command itself is typically emphatic and short. Most times, the command "come" is issued as a longer, drawn out phrase (not always, but I think people tend to do that as a way of saying the command, especially the way they trained with it). Single tone commands or sounds that are short in duration (an impulse, in musical terms think staccato) serve to better disrupt the brain. This applies to all dogs, but those with low drive to begin with can actually hear and respond to any command (provided their training is sufficient) for all intents and purpose. Dogs with drive definitely need something to interrupt them first. When running away in one direction, the recall command is such a radical shift in energy, it's simply harder for the dog to comply. Plus if the dog is operating under prey drive, I've read work by behaviorists who have shown that the dog's hearing is actually altered. That short impulse serves to break through.

If my dogs are running under drive, I give a quick, sharp, loud whistle. 9 times out of 10 this will stop them, or at least alter their gate. Until the gate changes, I don't issue a follow up command; I continue to issue the short impulse command or whistle. Then I use a calmer voice, and give the recall command "come". When I say "come" it's slow and deliberate. The slower "come" command fixes their attention, and serves to compel them to be obedient to the recall.

The same applies to incessant barking at something. It's a short, disrupting whistle or "hey!". Then a calmer, drawn out "enough" to quiet them.

Greg


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_"Do not get in the habit of saying your command over & over. At most say your "come" command twice, if they don't come, go get them. Saying it over & over teaches them they can listen to you when they want."_

Thank you for posting this. I am having that problem occasionally with Lily. She seems to have selective hearing and I have been going to get her, but not as often as I should. I do tend to repeat myself. 

Also the "Down" command was taught to us by a professinal trainer when we had our Border Collie. That did work very well in a run away. 

The sit and wait by the door is the first thing I taught Lily when she came to live with us. It is a very valuable thing for them to know. That way you control when they can go out. 

In the meantime, put a note on the door saying "Don't let the dog out" so visitors know to watch the dog also.


----------



## Sully's mom (Jun 6, 2012)

We have dog-doors to garage and then out to fenced back yard. But we also have an invisible fence. If someone forgets to close a gate, if the garage door is open, if a teenage friend of my sons comes and doesnt close the door (it happens) our dogs are still safely contained. One night Peanut got out the front door when someone came in, we could hear a dog barking outside but didnt realize it was her at first, we thought our dogs were in the house. Lo and behold there was Peaut sitting on the step, had been there 20-30 minutes, just watching the world go by. I swear by my fence and wouldnt be without it.


----------

